# προγραμματική σύμβαση



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Ένας ορισμός εδώ:
http://www.infosoc.gr/infosoc/el-GR/services/leksiko/511.htm

Η ΕΕ δίνει, φυσικά, program(me) contract, αλλά σε μετάφραση που είχα κάνει και μου γύρισε πίσω μετά από επιμέλεια μου το έχουν διορθώσει σε framework contract. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 1, 2008)

Framework contract δε λέμε τη σύμβαση-πλαίσιο;
Μπας και στην προηγούμενη μετάφραση που έκανες υπήρχε ένας συνδυασμός όλων (κάτι σαν "προγραμματική σύμβαση-πλαίσιο");


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Όχι. Γκρρρρρρρρρρ! Καλά, γενικώς έχουν αλλάξει διάφορα που δε θα έπρεπε, αν και είχε δοθεί γλωσσάρι για το πώς θα θέλαμε να αποδοθούν ορισμένα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Αν αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά, programme contract, framework programme contract και framework contract είναι όλα το ίδιο πράγμα αν το πρόγραμμα ανήκει σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα-πλαίσιο της ΕΕ. Οπότε όλοι δίκιο έχετε. Εκτός αν εγώ έχω άδικο.


----------



## N10 (Oct 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά, programme contract, framework programme contract και framework contract είναι όλα το ίδιο πράγμα αν το πρόγραμμα ανήκει σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα-πλαίσιο της ΕΕ. Οπότε όλοι δίκιο έχετε. Εκτός αν εγώ έχω άδικο.



Αν πρόκειται για σύμβαση που συνάπτεται μεταξύ υπουργείου και ΟΤΑ, πάλι "programme contract" θα είναι η προγραμματική σύμβαση; Και πώς όμως η "προγραμματική περίοδος" είναι "programming period";


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2009)

Και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούν· και «programming period» και «programme period», π.χ. εδώ με το _current_:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ent+programming+period"+site:eu&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...rrent+programme+period"+site:eu&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------

